# Good things from TX



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Texans like to brag, but everything from there ain't as great as they think.









Nonetheless some of my favorite things do come from there. Here they are.

The incomparable Stevie!









And Stevie's Brother.









The great Molly! (RIP)









Oh yeah! I love these:









. . . But the best thing I know about Texas is Bill:









-- a true gentleman and great model to emulate!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I forgot: Bill Hays -- he's another Texas gem. Bigger than life great guy!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill Hays is a fine gent and I don’t deserve the accolade laid on me, but thanks you’ll any way. You know you are giving me a big head don’t you. Come on guys, I am just shooter and nothing special. Tex-Shooter


----------

